# Why does my dog not want to walk??? Is it something we are doing wrong?



## tulsidog

So, we have been having problems with our 3 year old golden, Tulsi, when it comes to getting her to walk. She loves to play outside and be around people but when it comes to walks, she just Doesn't want to go! Occasionally she will go with us for long walks and is a good girl and all, but usually we do not make it out of the driveway or a couple houses up the street. We've tried tempting her with treats but it doesn't work, she just sits down, lies down, puts her paw on the leash, and refuses to go. She's very healthy, the right weight and everything, so why doesn't she want to go?? Are we doing something wrong when we take her out or is she just a stubborn dog who doesn't like walks?? Would it help if we took her for walks off leash so she doesn't feel so controlled?

Please help! Any advice is much appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I would suggest letting her drag her leash around while in the house. Then holding it in your hand while walking her outside. This will help if it is the leash.

If she wears a collar, check that there is no irritation around where the collar rests. You may have better luck with a harness. This will help if it is the collar.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

When I read your posts title I assumed it was a very young pup as they often will balk at walks. I've never heard of an adult golden refusing to walk. I wonder if an obedience class might help.


----------



## xnatalie

When we first got Ollie, he wouldn't walk with certain people. He grew out of it for the most part on his own a few weeks ago (he's a little over 5 months now), but when we brought it up in his obedience class, the trainer said the collar might be bothering him, and suggested getting an Easy Walk Harness (the leash clips on to the front). My mom bought one and tried it out, since he had the most trouble walking with her, and she said that it really did help.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

I think some basic obedience training would be beneficial. It would require her to respond to your verbal cues and to understand what you want from her. Has she ever walked on a leash and she is just now acting strange? That would lead me to believe that maybe something scared her or spooked her enough to not want to leave her comfort zone. I'd get to class and pick up a clicker and clicker book.


----------



## tulsidog

I think she did get spooked last week with storms. She has walked well for the most part but she does get spooked easily - especially rain and thunder. I feel it may be gettingg worse. We had a drought the last two years with out too many big storms. This spring we have had a lot of rain. I walk her in the morning before work when it is a bit dark - especially after the most recent storms, she has consitently refuseed to walk in the morning. Over the weekend we went out later in the sunshine and she was fine but this morning she refused again and the same in bright sunshine in the evening. We will look into changin her collar. At home she is so weell behaved - listens and obeys very well.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I just can't see this as a behavior problem.....A dog should want to go for a walk. Perhaps fear...or could she be having joint issues that you aren't aware of?

Lucky loves his walks but he doesn't do well with long walks. After some brisk walking he'd rather sauter about and smell the roses or the wind or the trees. He drives me crazy....just stands there smelling. Still....I consider him an obedient dog. He's not a walk driven dog.


----------



## Duke's Momma

So, my first question is - is this new behavior?

It was around 4 years old when Duke started laying down in the grass during our walks. It wasn't hot, we always walked in the cool of the morning. He played home just fine - fetching, playing with the neighbor's dogs. 

I thought, however, during our walks that I perceived a "very slight" oddity in his gate out of the corner of my eye. I'd look down and all seemed fine with no limp or anything. Look back up and would kind of see something off again. 

This went on for about a month and then a noticible oddity was seen by me and I took him to the vet. He had a problem with his ACL. We started exercising deliberately to avoid surgery when he did a complete rupture chasing a rabbit.

I believe he was trying to tell me something by laying down. So, if this is all new and she loved walks before, I might be inclined, knowing what I know now, to take her to the vet. It's an easy knee check with the hands first. If there's "shelving" in the knee she might have a slight tear.

IMHO, might be worth a trip if it's new behavior.


----------



## Duke's Momma

Lucky's mom said:


> I just can't see this as a behavior problem.....A dog should want to go for a walk. Perhaps fear...or could she be having joint issues that you aren't aware of?.


My thought exactly. We were posting at the same time.


----------



## AmberSunrise

tulsidog said:


> I think she did get spooked last week with storms. She has walked well for the most part but she does get spooked easily - especially rain and thunder. I feel it may be gettingg worse. We had a drought the last two years with out too many big storms. This spring we have had a lot of rain. I walk her in the morning before work when it is a bit dark - especially after the most recent storms, she has consitently refuseed to walk in the morning. Over the weekend we went out later in the sunshine and she was fine but this morning she refused again and the same in bright sunshine in the evening. We will look into changin her collar. At home she is so weell behaved - listens and obeys very well.


My brother in law had a similar problem while my sisters family was living with me - it was the coyotes that Max (the shepard mix) was afraid of and she wouldn't go far in the morning - night/daylight was fine. Are there wild animals still about when you are walking her?


----------



## tulsidog

This has been an on and off behaviour since she was a puppy. There are lots of animals in theneighbourhood - deer, coyote, foxes, skunks etc. When winter set in the morning light faded gradually so she seemed to get used to the early morning walks. Last month it was getting light a lot earlier and when we switched to summer time it suddenly went back to being dark. She definitely did not like that. Then we had storms the next week or two and it seems to have made it worse. Today I took a long leash (suggestion I saw here) and her dinner with me on the walk and just waited when she sat down. Eventually she came along and we had a fun walk. Hoping to do the same again tomorrow. We will be taking her to the vet too later this month. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Muddypaws

I would rule out any physical problem with a trip the the vet. Then I would get a harness (Easy walker is a good one) and enroll in an obedience class. If you think she is reacting to storms I would check your reaction first. My MIL's golden reacts to her reaction to storms and then became afraid. I spent one evening with her on the couch, Scully's head on my lap and I was reading. I never reacted to the thunder and after a half hour neither did she. Something to observe and think about during the next storm.

Is she food oriented? Offer a treat for walking, start just in the driveway don't even try for the street. Make it totally positive and when you become frustrated stop. Start again later or the next day. I may take a month or two to get to the end of your street, just keep working and keep it positive.

You may have one, two or several things happening at once. Start with the vet and rule out physical and move on to the next issue on the list. You will figure it out and it can be fixed. Good-luck!


----------

